# Nail for a shear pin?



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I broke the shear pin on my motor a while ago and finally got around to fixing it. Well I found that a nail fit just right so just cut one to the right lenght and it works fine but not sure if that is a good thing to use or not. Its only a 7.5hp Ted Williams. I know the shear pin is supposed to break so you dont mess something up pretty bad so will the nail work ok, will it break when its supposed to or break too easy? thanks for any tips.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's surely been done before,shane.
but the shear pins are a different material which breaks easier than the nails.
i'd get a supply of shear pins and change out the nail,which could possibly cause damage instead of prevent it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Twister What is the diameter of the pin, I might be able to help you out. Also need the length of it.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats what I was wondering about if the nail was stronger than what shear pin would be. I think it was a 16d finish nail that I used, not sure what the diameter of that would be and about an inch long. Where would I get a shear pin?


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Been there, done that. The problem is the nail is much stronger than the pin. Used a nail as a temporary fix in Canada. Hit a rock & tore up the gears.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll make sure to find a pin some place.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you have the old pin? I just picked up some pins for my boat. What kinda motor and hp? Might be able to match up one with what you have. Since your right up the road should be an easy fix.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Already tossed the old pin, I know that was stupid  
Its a 76 7.5hp Ted Williams. Where did you get the pins for your motor? I have not been able to get much info from places on my motor, they just kinda laugh when I tell them what I have and say good luck.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if you do use a nail try finding an aluminum trim nail about the same diameter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Brass welding rods or brazing rods work very well. hey are the same diameter as a shear pin and you can make about a dozen with each rod. Cost a fraction of what a shear pin cost. Never use a nail as it will, as others said here, destroy the gears if you hit anything.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

alumn finish nail comming up

call me and remind me Shane, it will cost you a fishing trip or signing a hunting permit!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Tell ya what you can do, I can bring over the pins I picked up and see if they fit. If so I got a brazing rod off of Me223 (thanks again!) and we can cut you a couple.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks man, would one night this week work for ya?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll pm you my cell.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

twistertail said:


> I have not been able to get much info from places on my motor, they just kinda laugh when I tell them what I have and say good luck.


Have you ever tried looking for parts and information on a Scott Atwater motor? A couple of places I've gone just look at me. I was lucky I guess that when I found a prop for my motor the guy threw in a couple of extra shear pins.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Simple, put the motor in your truck and go down to your NAPA store. They will have the pin you need. Buy several and put a few in your tackle box, boat and put one on the engin somewhere. Nail done that for a troller motor once. That evening went to the store and got the pin that was right.


----------

